# xUbuntu für PentiumII?



## potzblitz (4. Oktober 2008)

*xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Hab aus'm Keller einen alten Rechner mit einem Pentium II 266 oder 300Mhz ausgegraben. Jetzt wollte ich gerne Linux installieren und bin durchs Web auf xUbuntu gestossen welches ja für ältere Systeme gut wäre.

Meine Fragen:


Ist der Prozi ausreichend?
Ist xUbuntu schlank genug um schnell zuarbeiten?
Ist OpenOffice inklussiv?
Werden LAN-Karten unterstützt bzw. ältere Hardware?
Oder gibt es eine andere bessere Version?
Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar, da der Rechner als Office-PC verschenkt werden soll!

Eine genaue Hardwareübersicht liefere ich nach!!!


----------



## Las_Bushus (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

also bei 266 mhz wird es mit der aktuellen version von xubuntu eng, empfehlenswert wäre hier einfach eine ältere version von xubuntu zu nutzen.

1. kommt darauf an was du damit machen willst.
2. Surfen, probably office wahrscheinlich nicht...
3. eh und wenn nicht kann man es einfach nachinstallen
4. An sich wird auch ältere HW unterstützt
5. wie gesagt je älter desto besser aus dem einfachen grund das


----------



## AndreasMarkert (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Sollte laufen. Ist auch vom RAM abhängig. WLan is glaub ich immer so ne Sache bei Linux.

Sonstige Treiber für den uralt Kram sind aber meist verfügbar.

Falls Interesse an etwas schnellerem gegen Aufwandsentschädigung besteht kannste mir ne mail schicken.


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Xubuntu läuft ab 64(?)MB Ram, ab 128MB kann man damit arbeiten. Allerdings nur in den älteren Versionen, die neuen brauchen mindestens 256MB. Wenn du Xubuntu willst, nimm 6.06. Der Support dafür läuft sogar noch ne Weile (bis Mai 09), wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Für solche Geräte würde ich aber eher kein 2.6er Linux benutzten, sondern ein 2.4er (also eine Kernel-Version älter). Der letzte Kernel ist etwas schlanker und die Features des neuen (naja, X Jahre alt) wirst du eh nicht brauchen auf dem PC. Ich würde Damn Small Linux vorschlagen. Das lief sogar auf meinem Pentium90. Allerdings hat es kein OpenOffice, das wäre allerdings wohl eh zu mächtig für den Rechner.


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein älteres Suse, bzw den Rechner mit z.B. mit Debian zu installieren und dann KDE3 draufpacken.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Ja, Ubuntu wird mit dieser CPU laufen, aber du kannst dich nicht darauf verlassen, dass alles absolut reibungslos läuft. Da sollte man dann doch lieber auf Arch Linux, Gentoo, Debian usw. zurückgreifen, da diese von anfang an schlanker sind alls eine normale Ubuntuinstallation. 

Wieso sollte man einen 2.4er Kernel anstatt dem 2.6er nehmen? Das macht nur wie bei z.B. DSL Sinn, wenn man eine kleine Distribution schaffen will, zudem ist es aufgrund der fehlenden Kernelmodule nicht so einfach zu handhaben.


----------



## Las_Bushus (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

also wenn debian (wo ich ja nix dagegen hätte  ) dann doch aber bitte ohne kde... kde ist so ziemlich der aufwändigste desktopmanager den ich kenne.... noch mehr kann man die hardware nicht quelen wollen... ich würde zu xfce, fvwm, oder enlightenment (wenn es rennt..., ich bin persönlich ein freund von version 17 aber das letzte mal als ich danach gesucht hab war die sehr instabil =/ ) raten, blackbox wäre z.b. auch noch eine alternative, oder IceWM, aber von gnome und kde würde ich wirklich abraten.... vielleicht kriegt man mit 256mb ram und etwas glück und dem richtigen desktopmanager OOo zum laufen. (von schnell zu reden würd ich mal die finger lassen)


----------



## dot (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Da sollte man dann doch lieber auf Arch Linux, *Gentoo*, Debian usw. zurückgreifen, da diese von anfang an schlanker sind alls eine normale Ubuntuinstallation.



Source basierende Distributionen sind auf solche PCs nur etwas fuer Masochisten. Das macht doch keinen Sinn...



> Wieso sollte man einen 2.4er Kernel anstatt dem 2.6er nehmen? Das macht nur wie bei z.B. DSL Sinn, wenn man eine kleine Distribution schaffen will, zudem ist es aufgrund der fehlenden Kernelmodule nicht so einfach zu handhaben.



So lange der PC keine neuwertige Zusatzkarten inne hat, macht ein 2.4.* Kernel durchaus sinn, denn welche Treiber sollten denn fehlen? 

Ich wuerde eine relativ alte SuSE 5.x oder Debian Version nehmen und dann einen schlanken WM ala Fluxbox ausprobieren. Schnell ist in jedem Fall etwas anderes


----------



## rebel4life (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Es ist letztendlich egal, welche Distribution man nimmt, je nach Distribution muss man dann halt einfach mehr oder weniger anpassen.

Wer weiß, was der TS für Hardware hat?


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

In vielen neuen Distributionen fehlen auch die Treiber für ältere Hardware. Von daher macht es sinn was altes zu nehmen.


----------



## Progs-ID (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Damn Small Linux solltel auch auf diesem Rechner laufen.
Hier findest du alles darüber.


----------



## potzblitz (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

So hab es jetzt endlich mal geschafft mir die Hardware zu Notieren:



Pentium II MMX 300Mhz
Asus P2L97 Rev.2.04 Bios 1001
2* 64MB
ATI 3D Rage Pro hab aber noch ne ATI 8500 irgendwo rumliegen
Creative SB AWE64 Gold
Adaptec AIC 7870 Bios 1.16 (Festplatte läuft über die Karte)
So hoffe das ihr mir eine Empfehlung, bezüglich einer Linux Version geben könnt.


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Meine Empfehlung ist ein altes Suse 9.3 oder ein Debian 3.x Woody.


----------



## k-b (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Ich empfehle ein Gentoo mit einer wirklich minimalen Oberfläche (ion oder wmii). Zumindest letztere liefen auch schon auf 486ern. Weiß nur nicht was man damals für n System drunter hatte. Evtl. tuts ja aber auch schon ein älteres Ubuntu. 

Die Oberfläche war aber schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, also man muss ein paar Tastenkombinationen auswendig lernen. Dafür halt auch auf alten PCs performant


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein Gentoo mit einer wirklich minimalen Oberfläche (ion oder wmii). Zumindest letztere liefen auch schon auf 486ern. Weiß nur nicht was man damals für n System drunter hatte. Evtl. tuts ja aber auch schon ein älteres Ubuntu.
> 
> Die Oberfläche war aber schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, also man muss ein paar Tastenkombinationen auswendig lernen. Dafür halt auch auf alten PCs performant




Gentoo, sorry aber bleibe mal realistisch. Er will ja nicht die nächsten 5 wochen mit kompilieren verbringen.


----------



## k-b (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Naja die meiste Zeit braucht eh KDE oder OOo. Da isser mit Ion schnell durch.


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Ich habe mich selbst schon mit Gentoo beschäftigt. Mir war schon das Kernel basteln mit den ganzen Treibern zu viel.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Gentoo kostet bei der Einrichtung viel Zeit, Konzentration und ggf. auch Nerven (wenn man ersteres nicht ausreichend hat). Wenn es aber läuft, ist es wirklich merkbar schneller als jedes andere System, das ich je testen durfte. Hatte etwa doppelte Speicher- und CPU-Performance im Vergleich zu Windows und Ubuntu. Aber auf den Systemen, auf denen man dieses Mehr an Leistung braucht, stört das Kompilieren natürlich extrem. Mit nem zweiten, schnelleren Computer ließen sich vll. Cross-Compiles machen. Macht es noch komplizierter, aber dafür fällt der größte Nachteil halt weg. Das komplette Betriebsystem (ohne KDE, Openoffice, und die anderen Performance-Fresser) ist auf meinem Athlon XP 1700+ an einem Nachmittag eingerichtet gewesen, inclusive Compilezeit. Wäre also machbar.

Ich empfehle aber weiter Damn Small. Ist halt für den Zweck das beste.


----------



## potzblitz (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Ok, werde wohl mal zuerst Damn Small 4.4.6 und dann noch Xubuntu in den Versionen 8.04 & 6.06 probieren. Hab langes Wochenende und damit genügend Zeit zum probieren.

Könnte evtuell noch 256MB Speicher bekommen damit Xubuntu vernünfig läuft.

 .....Im Gegensatz zu Ubuntu nutzt Xubuntu nicht Gnome als Fenstermanager sondern Xfce.... 
Was ist der Unterschied ausser das Xfce weniger Ressourcen verbraucht?


----------



## Las_Bushus (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

das ist eigentlich der einzige unterschied.
Die ganzen sub-Dists von ubuntu sind eigentlich nur ein ubuntu mit anderem window-/desktopmanager.


----------



## k-b (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> das ist es eigentlich schon am unterschied, die ganzen sub-dists von ubuntu sind eigentlich nur ein ubuntu mit anderem window-/desktopmanager.


Ich würd eher sagen, dass ist der einzige Unterschied.

Riedochs: Naja, dein Ding. Aber dann argumentiere nicht mit kompilierzeit


----------



## dot (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*



k-b schrieb:


> Riedochs: Naja, dein Ding. Aber dann argumentiere nicht mit kompilierzeit



Dafuer darf ich mitstreiten *aufgeregt den Arm in der Luft wedel*

Stage1 auf einem P1 200Mhz

Fazit: Die Zeit die man reinsteckt, bekommt man niemals durch die Gesparte zurueck.  Und wer beim eigenen Kernel backen aufhoert, der hat Lunix nie richtig "erforscht".


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*

Ich bleibe da lieber bei Debian und angepassten Kerneln von Kernel.org


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: xUbuntu für PentiumII?*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied ausser das Xfce weniger Ressourcen verbraucht?



Xubuntu nutzt auch sonst andere Programme als Ubuntu (z.B. Thunderbird statt Evolution), ansonsten wird das XFCE, dass sehr stark konfigurierbar ist, stark Gnome nachempfunden. Generell unterscheidet beide Umgebungen recht viel, so unterstützt Thunar (der Dateibrowser aus XFCE) Mausgeseten und viele andere Kleinigkeiten, welche die Arbeit erleichtern. Zudem setzt XFCE überhaupt sehr viel auf die Maus, so gibt es mit Links-, Rechts- und Mittelklick auf den Desktop verschiedene Menüs. Das geht so weit, dass ich mittlerweile ganz ohne Panels (Windows-Speech: Taskleiste) arbeite, und nur noch auf die Menüs zurückgreife. Ansonsten kann man z.B. den Fokus dem Mauszeiger folgen lassen etc. Man kann XFCE also ganz anders als Gnome benutzen, Ubuntu lässt es aber wie Gnome aussehen.


----------

